# Via82xx

## Technos

Privetstvuju!

Mozhet kto nastraival integrirovanij sound via82xx? ne pashet:/ vsio pereproboval, odin raz kakto metodom tika stoto sdelal i zarabotalo, no u menia hard poletel, a fuksi ne povtoriajutsia:)pomogite plz. :Smile: 

----------

## Urs

Google рулит  :Smile: 

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via82c686a&module=via82xx

----------

## Urs

Т.е. что-нибудь типа этого

```

# ALSA_CARDS='via82xx' emerge alsa-driver

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/alsa-guide.xml

 :Smile: 

----------

